# 55g CA stocking



## KMAC5 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm new as you may or may not notice, I've come to this forum to seek advice. I found this forum while doing lots of research on multiple cichlids, my question is can you please help me with stocking my 55g tank? I want to do as much research possible and not harm my fish while keeping them. My interests include (please excuse me if any aren't true CA cichlids) these below,

Jack Dempsey (first and foremost on my list)
Salvini
Firemouth
Convict
Kribensis
Acara

I'm not sure if I can handle a breeding pair of any kind, so if none of these are good alone I will stop considering them if they won't be happy in my tank. Thanks everyone.


----------



## TwoDollar (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm pretty new myself but perhaps can share what I've learned thus far.

It will make a big difference if your tank is 3 feet wide vs 4 feet. If 3' I wouldn't recommend Jack Dempsey unless it's going to be the only cichlid. If a 4' tank you may be able to get away with another cichlid with the JD but not sure I'd risk it. They run the spectrum of aggressiveness but given the tight space in a 55 gallon it'd be risky. IMO 2 JDs in that space would be too much.

I wouldn't mix African (the Kribensis) w/ American cichlids but I have read of some folks keeping them together. Even outside of them getting along their water parameters just seem too different.

From what I've read and experienced, there's not problem mixing SA and CA cichlids together given the right mix and space.

My setup is a 150 gallon "tall" that's 4 ft wide but 24" deep and 30" high. That gives me a lot of water volume but not as much "floor" space as a 5 or 6 foot tank so I couldn't go very large with my choices. I ended up with a Chocolate (SA) and the rest CAs; a Nicaraquan, a Firemouth and a Blue Acara. This is considered on the "mellow" side of aggression for CAs and though the Chocolate is probably the least aggressive it will be by far the largest.

Like you I decided to stay away from multiples, breeding aggression is by far the biggest culprit of problems between fish. I'd say in general the Salvini and Convict tend to be a little more aggressive than Firemouths and Acaras but if a 4 ft tank you may be able to get away with one of each as long as you have lots of hiding places. 3 might be a tough number because you may get 2 on 1. If a 3' tank not sure I'd go more than 2 fish total but perhaps you can try 3 or 4 at first and re-home any offenders. Be sure to put a small school of dither fish in there to distract the cichlids and make them less shy (in the case of the Salvini). You may also want to consider a Rainbow Cichlid in your mix as well.


----------



## defbored_usd (Jul 19, 2012)

Long term I don't think it'll work. Take the krib out too. Sals are pretty nasty. I'd shoot for. Female sal if your heart is set on one. 
I had a con split a 55 in half with a Jack Dempsey and dwarf like in there. All you can really do is add what you want and make adjustments as needed. But long term I don't think your stock will work. The firemouth and acara will kick the bucket first.


----------



## ConvictCichlidDude (Jun 2, 2014)

Get Some Convicts ^_^


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

Breeding JD's would work in a 55 Imperial gallon aquarium, 4 foot long (250 litres) or has worked for me so far at least (I even have a tiger plec in with them so could work


----------

